# Red Priest



## Drew97

Hi.

I just want to recommend Red Priest, a sort of baroque early music quartet led by a recorder. I went to see them last night and it was absolutely amazing.

http://www.piersadams.com/RedPriest/index.html

This is the website.


----------



## Bach

I've seen them - they were very entertaining.


----------



## Drew97

I'm waiting for the DVD to come out. You have to see them to really enjoy it.


----------

